# Some newer stuff



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

No befores for these two.. the projector was, well, sitting on a desk lol, so the ceiling is much preferred! Also that's a custom mount I made from a regular wall-mount monitor plate, extremely easy, the only issue is loss of some adjustments on it but that's fine since it doesn't need adjustments after I mounted it.


That door was a complete nightmare!! You may be able to see the lower/left panel on there is a little bumpy in its lowest/left-most section - that'd be because it was horribly maintained and the wood was soft. That door took days to fix, basically just kept removing wood and replacing with various fillers til I got it back to looking kind of like a door :laughing: . 

Door was white, and had bad hardware, so I did
- gray primer
- sw superpaint satin
- stainless steel hinges, knob, and deadbolt
- painted it white on the sides of the door even though it is an out-swinging door, since the frame was not as tight as I'd have liked it to be, and the frame was painted a satin white, I felt the red on the sides of the door would've just accentuated how far off that frame was from truly level/plumb. Door matches almost identically to front door (hardware, door style, paint, etc), only the front door has a peep hole and no windows in it.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's my overall backyard job.. it was quite the nightmare!

Wanted much, much more room in the backyard, so the tiled area and the landscape bed dead center in the lawn were all removed (let me tell ya how fun it is to remove an orange tree like that with 2 guys, gloves, and a sledgehammer!!!). Lawn was completely re-done, all that bbq and/or kids' stuff was taken before we even moved, landscape beds re-done, trees pruned, etc.

(just realized how different the 2 pics look - I assure you they're the same spot lol, there's just a ton of stuff changed and I was standing a few feet out of place)
(**and the tiled area I removed was connected to the "L" slab that's still there, you can see before there were tiles that brought it further into the yard. Also, the 2nd pic has an orange tree that's farther back against the fence, it was blocked by the other orange tree in the 1st pic)


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

my garage, almost done with this one!

In the first pic it's a set of washer/dryers I scooped up for free that were in baaad condition aesthetically, but worked great. Same for the sink out there too. The walls were pretty messed up too..

2nd pic has washer/dryer after a black epoxy coating, the sink got a dark gray (as did the outside of the medicine cabinet above it), walls were finished to get the bumps/nicks/etc out, and primed/painted with an eggshell white.

(**try to picture it with the floor in maybe a tan or gray, that's the color epoxy coating I'll be doing on the floor once I finish some other work whose materials are taking up the other part of the garage)


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

this is a random outside shot, one of my garden beds.


First shot is before I got the place.

2nd shot has
- new stucco 
- painted window sills
- painted awning/storm shutter
- an actual lawn :thumbup: 
- landscape edgers for the bed made with extra stucco
- painted gutter to match stucco, routed water to landscape bed
- bed has.. plants


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

this is the bathroom, first shot has double medicine cabinets above the sink, gold hardware everywhere, etc..

2nd shot(s) of finished bathroom have only 1 medicine cabinet (which is now on the opposing wall), and a large mirror above the sink (with frame built from baseboard/trim), new faucet/outlets/doorknob/hardware/etc all in satin nickel finish, bathroom walls resurfaced/primed/painted matte (which I'd never do again, wish I had done eggshell as the lightest sheen option for that room, very well may need to redo it if it keeps getting scuffs that don't come out, which it has been a lot!)


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

My shed, nothing special here lol, I wanted to stucco it but it's very thin and would surely have just cracked quickly. It got a pressure washing, prime/paint, but that was the easy part. The hard part was taking the disgusting "work bench" out of there, laden with bugs and crooked/loose/rusted nails, it was a nightmare. Had to fumigate bomb the shed, and took about 2 full trash days' worth of bags from all the garbage, including the 'bench' that I had to tear apart and get out of there. Cleaned thoroughly and laid so much boric acid powder around the perimeter (on the inside of shed) so that, hopefully, no more roaches in there for a while!! 

(my camera was being weird, the shed's paint job came out decent but the camera is showing spotting, it did that in another pic too I think..)


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

camera flare from shooting into the sun


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha nice to know!! I saw the pics and couldn't figure out why some had spotted and hadn't!


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

next time if shooting into the sun just shade your lens a bit and you'll be fine.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## rsmith1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like some good work, the lawn looks great!


----------

